# Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3



## oldsql.Triso (31. Januar 2011)

*Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Hi PCGH-Com,

habe seit geraumer Zeit in sehr unregelmäßigen Abständen BlueScreen's etc. Hier mal eine Meldung die danach kam (Win 7 X64 U):

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:    3b
  BCP1:    00000000C0000005
  BCP2:    FFFFF80002DFE0BF
  BCP3:    FFFFF8800B594070
  BCP4:    0000000000000000
  OS Version:    6_1_7600
  Service Pack:    0_0
  Product:    256_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\013111-27612-01.dmp
  C:\Users\XXX\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-42666-0.sysdata.xml

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt

Habe jetzt mal geschaut auf der Gigabyte-Homepage und gesehen das mein Arbeitsspeicher (G.Skill-Ripjaws F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH DDR3-1333) nicht in der Support-Liste drin sind. Heute habe ich dann einen der beiden Ram-Speicher rausgenommen und bisher (7Std lang) keinen mehr bekommen, wobei dies ein normales Intervall sein kann. Hat jemand vllt Erfahrungen mit der selben Hardware? Muss auch zugeben das ich erst diese krassen Abstürze bekam als ich nach der Northcon nach Hause kam und meine ISDN-Karte eingebaut habe, da nichts, wirklich NICHTS, anderes hier verfügbar ist. 

Hat jemand eine Idee?

MfG

oldsql

Hardware:
Mobo: GA-870A-UD3 (Bios-Version F2, es gibt F5a)
Graka: Asus EN260GTX
RAM: 2 * 2GB G.Skill-Ripjaws F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH DDR3-1333
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB + 500GB WDC (irgendwas altes, da kriege ich ab und an mal Fehlermeldungen weil die im externen Gehäuse mal runtergefallen ist)
Inet: ISDN-PCI-Karte von AVM
Moni: Iiyama HM204DT
Netzteil: 600Watt Modu von Scythe

Software:
Win 7 x64
NIS 2010 (90Tage Testversion)
Sonst Standard-Sachen

P.S.: Mir ist mal aufgefallen, obwohl ich die Sachen richtig angeschlossen habe, das die HDD-Led und Power-Led nie funktionierte.


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Hast du die RAM schon mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler überprüft. 
Sieht ja fast so aus, als ob der eine Riegel defekt wäre.



> P.S.: Mir ist mal aufgefallen, obwohl ich die Sachen richtig angeschlossen habe, das die HDD-Led und Power-Led nie funktionierte


 
Drehe die Anschlüsse herum (180°). Vermutlich sitzen die LED Anschlüsse verkehrt herum (falsch gepolt).


----------



## oldsql.Triso (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Wielange sollte ich Memtest86+ laufen lassen? Habe jetzt die Timings im Unganged Mode erstmal auf die spezifizierten eingestellt, bisher läufts, vorher ist er mit 9-9-9-24 gelaufen und eigentlich, wie er es jetzt auch macht, 7-7-7-21.

Gruß

P.S.: Obwohl ich das meines Achtens nach gemacht hatte, funktionierts mit den drehen jetzt ^^


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Memtest86+ kannst / solltest du mind. 3-4 Std. laufen lassen.
Im Moment läuft mit beiden Modulen alles fehlerfrei (wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe)?

Wenn nicht, mache bitte noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, Memory und SPD).

Der Fehler 





> BCCode: 3b; BCP1: 00000000C0000005



(Speicherzugriffsverletzung) kann natürlich auch von der angeschlagenen Festplatte kommen. Schau ma mal.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Nach 5Std und 20Min habe ich keinen Fehler gehabt. Habe die Latenzen manuell eingestellt, da laut diesem Link hier das einer somit lösen konnte. Die Screenshots lade ich nachher hoch und die Festplatte ist wirklich nur als Datengrab da. Von dort aus wird nichts gestartet oder sonstiges.

Grüße und Danke für die Antworten


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Wie hast du die Latenzen nun eingestellt? Hast du auch an der RAM-Spannung gedreht?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Ne die Ram-Spannung habe ich gelassen, also 1.5V. Danach habe ich die Latenzen von 9-9-9-24 auf die Spezifikation von 7-7-7-21 eingestellt (BIOS). Dann habe ich die Module beide wieder reingemacht und Memtest86+ vom USB-Stick 5,2Std laufen lassen und hatte keine Fehler (Habe aber auch das Programm einfach laufen lassen und unter "configuration" nichts eingestellt.). Bisher läuft's ohne Probleme.
Würde ja gerne mal gucken was im1055T und in den Ripjaws drin steckt an Leistung, aber irgendwie mag ich das jetzt nicht mehr ^^


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Wenn es bisher ohne Probleme läuft, ist ja alles Bestens.



> Würde ja gerne mal gucken was im1055T und in den Ripjaws drin steckt an Leistung, aber irgendwie mag ich das jetzt nicht mehr



Meinst du Overclocking?

Und wieso magst du jetzt nicht mehr. Wenn es jetzt funzt, kannst du doch richtig loslegen


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Ach keine Ahnung, a) fande ich es mitn Sockel 775 irgendwie leichter und b) reicht es ja bisher für meine Belangen aus, erst wenn ich wirklich eine neue Grafikkarte mein Eigen nennen darf, werde ich ans übertakten denken, aber selbst mit dem "[How-To] AMD K8: ..." habe ich so ein bis zwei Schwierigkeiten zwecks HT-Takt etc, da ich bei meinem C2D und C2Q einfach die die MHZ über'n FSB hochgerissen habe bis nicht's mehr ging bei unveränderter CPU-Spannung, Multiplier oder RAM-Teiler. Keine Ahnung warum, aber beim übertakten fehlt mir irgendwie die Geduld.


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*



> b) reicht es ja bisher für meine Belangen aus



Ich kenne zwar deine Belange nicht, aber richtig...der 6-Kerner sollte generell auch mit Standard-Takt genügen.

Und Geduld sollte man beim Übertakten mitbringen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Naja ich spiele die üblichen Spiele von CS, die komplette CoD-Reihe über Bioshock1 und 2. Nicht's so die absoluten Grafikfresser. Die paar CAD-Programme (Dialux, etc.) laufen auch ordentlich und benchen ist halt auch nicht so mein Ding, wobei die Anschaffung einer 570/580 in naher Zukunft ansteht, wobei ich dann lieber in AA etc investiere da meine Auflösungen eh nicht so hoch sind. Die 2 Grafikgranaten für mich (Bioshock2 und Crysis) laufen zufrieden stellend, aber nicht optimal, jedoch bremst meine 260er an der Stelle denke ich.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Bei Crysis bremst die 260er auf jeden Fall (Ok, welche Hardware bremmst da nicht ). Mit Crysis 2 (soll ja im März erscheinen ) werde ich mir sicherlich auch eine neue GPU zulegen...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Und mit was liebäugelst du? Ich mit einer 570/580 von NV oder eine stark übertaktete 560er. Obwohl ich auch ein mal eine ATI (bzw. AMD) nehmen könnte. Die 570er könnte noch von meiner alten 8800er mit G92-Chip unterstützt werden, naja mal schauen ^^.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Momentan liegäugel ich mit der 570er (für die 580 bin ich zu geizig ).
Die 6970 spukt bei mir auch noch etwas im Kopf herum (mit der 5850 war ich bislang sehr zufrieden - aktuell ist wieder die GTX285 drin).

Die 8800er nimmst du dann als PhysX Karte?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Ja genau. Los wird man die eh nicht mehr gut und ein paar Spiele unterstützen es ja doch. Die 260er überlasse ich dann meinen Bruder.
Ich denke auch das es die 570er wird. Hoffentlich fällt der Preis noch, wenn die 590er bald am Start ist, aber nach 3 Jahren, glaube ich, kann wenigstens mal ne neue VGA her. Habe meinen alten Q6600 mit RAM, Kühler und Striker Extreme für 300€ verkauft, nur deswegen habe ich jetzt nen anderes Sys und musste nur 60€ drauf packen.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> aber nach 3 Jahren, glaube ich, kann wenigstens mal ne neue VGA her


 
Das will ich aber auch meinen...(ich versuche meiner besseren Hälfte immer weis zu machen, dass eine Grafikkarte nicht länger als 2 Jahre taugt...)

Ein neues Sys für 60€!...Gut gemacht!


----------



## oldsql.Triso (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Reichen eigentlich die 1,2GB VRAM der 570er aus für neuere Games a lá Crysis 2? Vielleicht dann doch lieber zur 2GB Variante der 560er/6970 greifen und da den Takt hoch ziehen bzw nicht hoch ziehen. Versteh nicht warum es immer irgendwas geben muss, wo man dran meckern kann^^


----------



## oldsql.Triso (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Ich habe mich wohl zu früh gefreut, da folgender Fehler einen erneuten Blue-Screen verursachte:

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:	19
  BCP1:	0000000000000003
  BCP2:	FFFFF88002D53460
  BCP3:	FFFFF88002D53460
  BCP4:	FFFFF88002D53420
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	256_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\020511-29530-01.dmp
  C:\Users\XXX\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-56753-0.sysdata.xml

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt

Hast vielleicht ne Ahnung was es dieses mal sein könnte?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Und weil es so schön war:

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:    3b
  BCP1:    00000000C0000005
  BCP2:    FFFFF80003150916
  BCP3:    FFFFF880070BCB70
  BCP4:    0000000000000000
  OS Version:    6_1_7600
  Service Pack:    0_0
  Product:    256_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\020511-29312-02.dmp
  C:\Users\XXX\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-47330-0.sysdata.xml

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:    3b
  BCP1:    00000000C0000005
  BCP2:    FFFFF9600014A213
  BCP3:    FFFFF88007F63F60
  BCP4:    0000000000000000
  OS Version:    6_1_7600
  Service Pack:    0_0
  Product:    256_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\020511-31746-01.dmp
  C:\Users\XXX\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-41402-0.sysdata.xml

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt

Es schmieren nachn Neustart meistens alle Programme ab, auch der Windows-Explorer etc... Langsam wird's echt nervend!


----------



## oldsql.Triso (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Es könnte auch einfach sein, das sich mein System nach mehrmaligen Stromausfall im Dezember verabschiedet hat, weil sich auch ständig Anwendungen verabschieden, wie z.B.:

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:	Dwm.exe
  Anwendungsversion:	6.1.7600.16385
  Anwendungszeitstempel:	4a5bc541
  Fehlermodulname:	nvwgf2umx.dll
  Fehlermodulversion:	8.17.12.6658
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:	4d27c2c7
  Ausnahmecode:	c0000094
  Ausnahmeoffset:	00000000000e7755
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:	26d1
  Zusatzinformation 2:	26d180ae5cfd329534413bc6cc7fed06
  Zusatzinformation 3:	a7bc
  Zusatzinformation 4:	a7bc468db3a5b3a728c4d21f7cdeb5a3

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Bei welchen Aktionen sind die Bluescreens aufgetreten?

Erhöhe die RAM Spannung auf 1,55 - 1,65V (in 0,05V Schritten erhöhen und testen).
Wie sind die Timings / Frequenz aktuell eingestellt?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

So ziemlich random. Das eine mal wollte ich die NV-Systemsteuerung öffnen, weil ich das wieder auf einen Monitor zurückstellen wollte (Ansonsten TV und Moni zusammen.). Danach hatte ich den BlueScreen und als ich dann neugestartet habe, ist prompt vor der Anmeldung das System nochmal abgeschmiert. Wirklich total unterschiedlich.
Also die Timings vom RAM sind wie die Spezifikationen es sagen 7-7-7-21 bei 1,5V. Wenn's die Speicher sind, dann schick ich die ein, habe ja Garantie. Blöd nur das ich kein Ersatz habe -.-'

Gruß


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Mache bitte einen Screenshot von CPU-Z (Reiter Memory).

Unabhängig davon, stelle die Command Rate der RAM im Bios auf 2T und teste mit der erhöhten RAM Spannung.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

http://img824.imageshack.us/i/unbenanntla.jpg/

http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/315/unbenanntla.th.jpg

Command Rate ist schon bei 2T

P.S.: Übrigens läuft der Rechner seit den letzten Post's der Fehlerberichte wieder fehlerfrei...


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Das ist prima 

Falls es doch wieder Probleme geben sollte, erhöhe die RAM Spannung wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:	d1
  BCP1:	0000000000000000
  BCP2:	0000000000000002
  BCP3:	0000000000000008
  BCP4:	0000000000000000
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	256_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\020911-18158-01.dmp
  C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-34959-0.sysdata.xml

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Werte die Miniump des letzten Bluescreens aus. Sollte das Problem nicht RAM-bezogen sein (Treiberfehler) wird die Auswertung eine genauere analyse ermöglichen.

Eine Anleitung für die Auswertung findest du im Link in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Kusanar (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Witzig. Ich hab das gleiche Board mit dem selben Prozessor laufen und hab auch so meine Probleme damit. Meiner macht allerdings keien Bluescreens, sondern startet sich einfach in unregelmäßigen Abständen neu (kann bis zu 2 Wochen dauern bis das Problem wieder auftritt).

Nach dem unfreiwilligen Neustart ist dann meist die S-ATA Platte (hängt am SATA1 Anschluss 2) nicht ansprechbar, das BIOS moniert dann immer ein "Boot Volume Not Found" und verlangt wiederum lauthals nach einem Neustart. Einmal der ganzen Mühle den Saft nehmen, kurz warten, dann wieder einschalten und alles funktioniert als wäre nichts gewesen...

Hab ich's überlesen, aber welche BIOS-Revision und Board-Revision hast du?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

@ Kusanar 
Habe die Board-Revision 2.1 mit dem Bios F4.

@ simple1970
Kann leider die Auswertung nicht machen, da ich mir rund 800MB runterladen soll und das mit ISDN (leider ist hier nicht mehr verfügbar) einfach mal 20Stunden dauern könnte und mehr.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Hier kannst du dir die Vorgängerversion des Debuggers direkt saugen (16,9MB): http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols/debuggers/dbg_x86_6.11.1.404.msi

Alternativ einfach die Minidump-Datei zippen und ins Forum hochladen. Die Datei kann auch auf einem anderen Rechner ausgewertet werden.


----------



## Nyuki (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Ich hatte auch meine Probleme am Anfang.Jedesmal beim Video schauen Grossbild wie auch beim Spielen in unregelmässigen abständen.Schuld war das ich die Rams auf 1600 betrieben habe.In einigen Foren schreiben viele über Probleme mit Rams + Ga870a Ud3.Meine bluescreens Auswertungen gaben alle sachen an.Soundtreiber , Netztwerktreiber , Grafikkartentreiber , ect.Doch schuld war nur eine Ram einstellung,sprich 1600 die mein Board halt mit den Rams + Chip nicht verträgt.

Als ich letztes Wochenende mal wieder von 1333 auf 1600 umgestellt habe bekam ich sofort bei Video schauen einen leckern Autoreset.4 Monate ohne Probleme mit 1333 und jetzt hatte ich den Beweis.

Es gibt bestimmt Rams wo man das Ga870a Ud3 mit 1600 und auch guten latenzen ohne Probleme betreiben kann.Nur welche ist die Frage  !

Ich würde einfach die Rams falls es noch geht zurückschicken ,wenn nicht Ebay.

Sicher ist das die Corsair XMS CMX4GX3M1A1600C7 2x4 GB auf 1333 mit 7-8-7-20-T1 1.64volt und alles andere im Bios unter den Speicheroptiuon auf low  also 4-5 + 90ms perfekt ohne probleme Laufen ohne einen bluescreen.Mein Pc war fast jeden Tag 24/7 an ohne einen Auto-neustart Bluescreen ect.

Ich wollte nur eine Empfehlung aussprechen bevor ihr wie ich auch eins mit dem Kopf durch die Wand rennen wollt


----------



## oldsql.Triso (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

@Nyuki
Ja danke für die Antwort, aber das muss doch auch so gehen ^^. Wie gesagt kommt der Fehler so random, das ich manchmal gar nicht weiß, was ich gemacht habe. Speicher wurde ja sofort von selbst erkannt, außer die Timings. 600Watt-Netzteil (80+ von Scythe) reicht auch dicke aus, denke ich.

@simple1977
Hört sich jetzt vielleicht etwas komisch an, aber kann man aus der Minidump irgendwelche Daten lesen, weil ansonsten lad ich das Teil hoch.


----------



## simpel1970 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Ja kann man 

Unter Umständen -zB. wenn ein Gerätetreiber an der Misere verantwortlich ist- kann man den dadurch auch sehr gut ausmachen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Meinte natürlich persönliche Daten


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Achso  Sorry...

Nein, persönliche Daten kann man nicht auslesen. Nur was zum Zeitpunkt des Absturzes an Prozessen und Treibern auf dem Rechner ausgeführt wurde.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

http://rapidshare.com/files/447422670/020911-18158-01.rar

Vielen Dank


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Auslöser des Bluescreens war der Treiber "AVMCOWAN.sys"

Akualisiere deine AVM Treiber.

Um sicher zu gehen, dass es tatsächlich an AVM liegt, lade auch die weiteren Minidumps hoch. Sollte das Problem am fehlerhaften Speichermanagement liegen, wird die nächste Auswertung eine andere Fehlerursache nennen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Habe ich es mir doch gedacht. Das ist meine ISDN-Karte. Leider gibt es einfach keine aktuelleren Treiber dafür, außer die, die Win7 mitbringt. Ich schau trotzdem nochmal rum. Danke für's analysieren.

Habe hier mal alle *.dmp's hochgeladen: http://rapidshare.com/files/447726216/Minidumps.rar

Gruß


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Lade die RAR Datei bitte direkt hier im Forum hoch -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## oldsql.Triso (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Was habe ich falsch gemacht? Die RAR kann ich doch nicht als Bild hochladen, oder?!


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Vermutlich habe ich etwas falsch gemacht. Jetzt ging der Link (vorher ging es nicht...).
Eine Zip Datei kannst du -wie in der Beschreibung erläutert- hochladen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Die Chance, dass es an der ISDN Karte liegt sinkt!
Alle anderen Bluescreens zeigen alle möglichen Stopfehlercodes, meist mit Speicherzugriffsfehlern und/oder abgeschmierten Systemdiensten, welches auf ein fehlerhaftes Speichermanagement hindeutet.

Aber evtl. war/ist es auch mehr als nur eine Fehlerquelle und mit den manuellen RAM Einstellungen wurde eine beseitigt!?

Warte die nächsten Tage ab und poste fleißig weiter Minidumps.

/Edit/ Sorry...Doppel-Post


----------



## oldsql.Triso (9. März 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Sry, war krankheitsbedingt abwesend (2 Wochen Krankenhaus und 1 Woche im Bett.). Jedenfalls schmiert das Teil weiter fröhlich vor sich hin ab! Vielleicht schaust du dir mal die nächsten Minidumps an. Danke

Hier der Link: http://rapidshare.com/files/451741944/dmp.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/451741944/dmp.rar

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:    c2
  BCP1:    0000000000000007
  BCP2:    0000000000001097
  BCP3:    0000000000000000
  BCP4:    FFFFF900C2B861B0
  OS Version:    6_1_7601
  Service Pack:    1_0
  Product:    256_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\030911-23774-01.dmp
  C:\Users\XXX\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-51651-0.sysdata.xml

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt


----------



## simpel1970 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Auch hier wieder buntes Allerlei -> Problem mit dem Speichermanagement. 
Mache bitte ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD. Wie ist aktuell die RAM Spannung eingestellt?

(Screenshots mit Win7 machen: Screenshots erstellen mit dem Snipping Tool - Windows Anleitungen und FAQ
Screenhots im Thread hochladen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html).


----------



## XeonB (10. März 2011)

Hi
Ich hab auch die ripjaws und das Ga und hatte am Anfang immer mb beeps als ich die Timings auf 7-7-7-21 1t hatte
Hab dann zurückgestellt und jetzt aufgerüstet auf 8 gb- wieder 7 eingestellt und keine probs im Moment - sicheres System

An welchem SATA Port hast du denn deine Festplatte? Meine konnte ich an die Sata3 nicht hangen funktionieren nur an SATA 2 - vielleicht eine Lösung?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:    1a
  BCP1:    0000000000005003
  BCP2:    FFFFF70001080000
  BCP3:    00000000000006AB
  BCP4:    000007B500000D16
  OS Version:    6_1_7601
  Service Pack:    1_0
  Product:    256_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\053111-33056-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Name\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-60185-0.sysdata.xml

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt


Zur Zeit mehren sich die BlueScreens schon wieder -.-'


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit der Spannung schau ich beim nächsten Reboot. Danke


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Der SPD Screenshot ist arg klein geraten. Könntest du den bitte noch mal machen...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

https://rapidshare.com/files/1646804264/minidumps.rar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mist, vergessen die Spannung zu kontrollieren. Jedenfalls war's die Default-Spannung für diesen Speicher. Ich schau nochmal nach. Ich zippe nochmal die Dumps, vllt hilft das noch. Vielen Dank


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Was mir in erster Linie auffällt, dass die RAM straffer eingestellt sind, als es die ausgelesenen RAM Profile (hier XMP Profil) vorgeben.

Teste folgende RAM Einstellungen-

1. XMP Profil: 7-7-7-*23*-31 @ 2T @ 1333mhz (667mhz) @ 1,50V  -> bei Problemen die RAM Spannung in 0,05V Schritten bis max. 1,65V erhöhen.
hilft das nichts...
2. JEDEC Profil (etwas modifiziert): 8-8-8-24-32 @ 2T @ 1066mhz (533mhz) @ 1,5V  -> auch hier wieder bei Bedarf bis max. 1,65V erhöhen.

Bei welchen Gelegenheiten treten die Bluescreens auf, hat sich hier ein Muster abgezeichnet?

Was auch noch auffällt, ist die hohe VCore obwohl die CPU runtergetaktet (IDLE Modus) ist. Ist im Bios C&Q und C1E Support aktiviert?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Die Timings habe ich von den Spezifikationen der Schachtel her. 
XMP und JEDEC sind User-Profile? Ich stell das mal nachher ein und teste das mal. 

Ich schau mal ob Cool'n'Quiet und C1E Support. Falls das aktiv ist, sollte ich die dann abschalten?

Das mit den BlueScreens ist ganz unterschiedlich. Manchmal habe ich den Firefox offen (V3.61) und mehrere Tabs offen und dann schmierts ab. Häufig beim runterfahren. Meistens eigentlich wenn ich sehr viele Sachen mit einmal mache, wenn ich so drüber nachdenke.


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Schau erst mal nach, ob C&Q und C1E überhaupt aktiviert ist.

XMP und JEDEC sind RAM Profile, genauer gesagt Zertifizierungen, bzw. Standards.

Stell mal die RAM so ein, wie sie vom MB erkannt werden.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Also soll ich jetzt die Einstellungen auf automatisch setzen, quasi by SPD?

C&Q und C1E sind beide auf 'Auto'. 

Frage: Die Timinigs von XMP sind 7-7-7-23-31-2T, ist die "31" die Row Cycle Time? Die ist bei mir aktuell auf 33.

Habe die Spannung jetzt vom RAM fest auf 1.5V gesetzt.


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Nicht auf automatisch setzen, sondern manuell -entsprechend den ausgelesenen Profilen (SPD)- einstellen.

Row Cycle Time ist der "31" Wert. Wenn der auf 33 steht ist das gut (höher ist "sicherer").


----------



## oldsql.Triso (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Heute isser mal wieder ganz lustig abgeschmiert! Glaube das Multi-tasking mitn Firefox macht ihn zu schaffen, jedenfalls ist er da abgeschmiert, als ich gerade mehrere Tabs irgendwas wild angeklickt habe.

Komisch war, das danach die Treiber vom Nokia E66 nicht mehr drauf waren und er das Gerät nicht mehr erkannt hat (geh darüber zum Surfen ins Netz, da hier nur ISDN möglich ist).

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:    3b
  BCP1:    00000000C0000005
  BCP2:    FFFFF80002FB1B05
  BCP3:    FFFFF8800B8DF060
  BCP4:    0000000000000000
  OS Version:    6_1_7601
  Service Pack:    1_0
  Product:    256_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\060611-81822-01.dmp
  C:\Users\XXX\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-108576-0.sysdata.xml

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt



Habe die Timings laut SPD auf 9-9-9-24-33 @2T gestellt bei 1333Mhz. Glaub langsam daran, das ich die Speicher doch zurück schicken muss. Die 2T habe ich selber gewählt, da "SPD" mir da nichts vorgeschlagen hat.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Erhöhe nun die RAM Spannung in 0,05V Schritten bis max. 1,65V.



> BCCode: 3b
> BCP1: 00000000C0000005


 
Dies ist eine Speicherzugriffsverletzung.



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Glaub langsam daran, das ich die Speicher doch zurück schicken muss.



Wenn es mit der Erhöhung der RAM Spannung nicht besser wird, würde ich das machen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Die Spannung habe ich nach diesem BlueScreen erstmal auf 1,56V gemacht (geht nur in 0,02V-Schritten). Mal sehen ob's stabiler wird. Scheiß Firefox schmiert in einer Tour ab, das nervt auch extrem.

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:    19
  BCP1:    0000000000000003
  BCP2:    FFFFFA8003965360
  BCP3:    FFFFFA8003965360
  BCP4:    FFFFFA8003965320
  OS Version:    6_1_7601
  Service Pack:    1_0
  Product:    256_1

Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\060711-28095-01.dmp
  C:\Users\oldsql.Triso\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-54475-0.sysdata.xml

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Dann scheint die RAM Spannung evtl. noch nicht auszureichen!? Bis max. 1,65V kannst du noch gehen. Ich hoffe aber, dass das System vorher schon stabil wird.

Die Minidump schaue ich mir heute Abend an. 

Viele Grüße

Edit: die Auswertung der Minidump bringt leider keine näheren Hinweise (außer dem allg. Speichermanagement Problem -> Pool Corruption).


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Irgendwie läuft das System auch unrund, aber das kann ja nicht nur an den geänderten Timings liegen, ist ja schon ne Weile so. Vielleicht sollte ich doch einfach die RAM zurück schicken. So mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig sind irgendwie nicht sein Ding.


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Das wäre auf jeden Fall ein richtiger Schritt. 
Zur Post kannst du aber frühenstens Morgen, heute würde ich es aber noch wagen und mit der RAM Spannung weiter rauf gehen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Bisher läuft's. Die Frage ist, wielange ^^


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Wie hoch ist die Spannung aktuell eingestellt?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Ist wieder abgeschmiert. Jetzt aktuell auf 1,6V.


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

OK. Geht mir nur darum, ob der RAM die Probleme macht, nicht dass du völlig umsonst anderen RAM kaufst. Oftmals sind es Kompatibilitätsprobleme die hierfür verantwortlich sind. In einigen Fällen kann dies mit angepassten Timings und insbes. höherer RAM Spannung "ausgeglichen" werden (aber halt nicht immer). Sollte also das System mit der höheren RAM Spannung dann stabil laufen, könnten wir uns wenigsten sicher sein, dass es am RAM liegt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

So 1,6V scheinen immer noch nicht auszureichen, ich geh nachher mal auf 1,62V. Leider den FehlerScreen ausversehen weggeklickt, jedenfalls ist es passiert, als ich die Kiste herunterfahren wollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Immer noch ein Speicherproblem. Die Auswertung deutet jedoch sehr auf Grafikkartenprobleme hin (VRAM). Aktuellste Grafikkartentreiber sind installiert?

Auch noch die aktuellsten Chipsatztreiber installieren: ATI Radeon (South Bridge Driver).


----------



## oldsql.Triso (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Habe eine Nvidia-Grafikkarte (260 GTX) und den aktuellesten WHQL-Treiber. Wo kann ich nachschauen, wie aktuell meine Chipsatztreiber sind?


Die RAM-Spannung beträgt nun 1,62V.


Hier das aktuellste Problem:


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Auch hier wieder eine Speicherzugriffsverletzung. Diesmal ein Stop 0x24 Fehler (NTFS). Die wechselnden Stopfehlercodes sind typisch für Probleme mit dem Speichermanagement. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass wird das mit der RAM Spannung noch in den Griff kriegen.

Chipsatztreiber einfach den aktuellsten installieren (oder im Gerätemanager unter dem Speichercontroller (Eigenschaften -> Treiber) nachsehen.


----------



## rAgE.Tom (19. August 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

hallo! 

sry das ich das Thema nach einmal aufwärme - habe die gleichen Probleme wie oldsql.Triso:
  die unterschiedlichsten Bluescreens die es nur geben kann und das schon im idle Betrieb in Windwos.

Hab das genannten MB in der Revison 3.1 (also schon die AM3+ Version) mit dem X4 955BE sowie folgenden TeamGroup Elite Ram TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals.at Österreich am laufen

Das es am Ram liegt würde ich zu 99% ausschließen da recht viele Leute das Board mit dem Ram am laufen haben und keine Probleme damit und ich mit Memtest86+ die Riegel jeweils 10 bzw 7 Stunden getestet hab und keine Fehler entstanden sind. 

Nun ist es so das ich mir die Frage stelle ob das Bord vl. einen Knax hat oder es an etwas anderen liegt

Was mich an der ganzen Sache stutzig macht und mich an einen Schaden am MB denken lässt sind folgende eigenartige Dinge:
- zuerst lief der PC die ersten ~4 Tage ohne irgend ein Prob
- dann aufeinmal bin ich mal 5 min weg und als ich zurück komm hab ich einen Bluescreen obwohl der PC nur Idel am Desktop lief. naja gedacht das kann ja schon mal passieren - schießt sich halt wieder ein Treiber mit etwas .... nach dem Restart lief wieder alles ohne Probs.
  -          zwei Tage später dann mehre Restarts immer kürzer hintereinander – der letzte nach geschätzte 30 sec in Windows 7 64 bit. Hatte davor den Grafikkartentreiber deinstalliert da laut einem Bluescreen der ATI Treiber dafür verantwortlich war.
  -          Danach wurde die Systemplatte (ist ne IDE Hdd die nicht ganz 7 Monate alt ist) von Bios nicht mehr erkannt. Nachdem ich den PC komplett aus und wieder ein gemacht, wurde die HDD wieder erkannt, aber nun war meine Win 7 Installation im Eimer – Nach der Systemwiederherstellung lief es wieder ein paar Tage ohne jegliches Prob. Dachte nun hätte ich den Fehler und hab mal alles so gelassen wies war – nur die Treiber des MB von der CD drauf
  - Aber leider ging nach 2 Tagen schon wieder los, worauf ich die Spannung des Ram von 1,5V auf 1,54 V sowie den Vcore auch um einen Schritt rauf gesetzt habe. 
  - Jetzt läufts seit 3 tagen soweit gut nur habe ich jetzt eigenartige Hänger bemerkt die unabhängig von dem was ich mache, auftauchen und ca. 10 sec. dauern.  


  Hab leider kein anders System AM3(+) System zum tauschen der Komponenten bei der Hand – und das MB einschicken und ~2 Wochen auf den PC verzichten ist zur Zeit nicht drinnen.

  Vl kann sich oldsql.Triso noch mal melden und erzählen wie bzw. ob er seine Probs lösen konnte oder jemand Anderes hat noch eine Idee

  Lg Tom


----------



## recKeD (19. August 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Schau mal unter Windows Ereignisanzeige welcher Fehler dort angegeben wird.

Btw.: deine restlich Hardware wäre noch interessant (Netzteil, GraKa, usw.)


----------



## rAgE.Tom (20. August 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

hallo! 

bin heute leider nicht in der Nähe des Rechners - habe aber die Auswertung von Bluescreenview bei der Hand und angehängt. Leider sind aufgrund der Systemwiederherstellung nur der erste der aufgetreten ist, sowie die letzten beiden die aufgetreten sind vorhanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hardware:

MB: GA-870A-UD3 Rev. 3.1 (neu)
CPU: x4 955BE Rev. C3 (neu)
RAM: TeamGroup Elite 2x4GB (neu)
GRAKA: HD 4850 (aus meinen alten Rechner - bis jetzt nie Probleme damit)
NT: BeQuiet! Straight Power E8 580W (neu)


----------



## recKeD (20. August 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Im BIOS sind die richtigen Latenzen und Spannungen des RAM's eingestellt?
Sind Energiesparfunktionen wie Cool&Quite aktiv? Wenn ja, deaktivier sie mal testweise.
Hast du das aktuellste BIOS aufgespielt? Wenn nicht nachholen!
Lad dir auch die aktuellen Chipsatztreiber und Grafikkartentreiber bei AMD runter.

Sollte nach den Maßnahmen immer noch keine Besserung vorliegen entschärf die Latenzen des RAM's auf 10 10 10 30 und lege eine Spannung bis max 1,6 Volt an ...


----------



## rAgE.Tom (20. August 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

jap habe alles oben genannte schon durch, inkl Ram Spannung anhaben (akt. auf 1.6V) - siehe meinen ersten Post ! 

Bin eigendlich davon ausgegangen das das Board oder etwas anderes hinüber ist - aber Ram ist ja laut Memtest86+ ok was ja der erste Tipp gewesen wäre. 
Aber da ich nun auf diesen Thread gestoßen bin - scheint des ja anscheinend ein Problem sein des öfter aufzutauchen schein obwohl ich in anderen Foren (wie hardwareluxx, computerbase, usw) noch nichts darüber gelesen habe

lg Tom


----------



## recKeD (20. August 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Im Luxx findet man da auch entsprechende Threads  allerdings nicht unbedingt mit dem Bezug auf dein Mainboard.
Schalt mal die Energiesparfunktionen der CPU ab, ich kann dir leider außer C&Q bei AMD keine nennen hab selber ein Intel-Sys ... und bin bei AMD nicht mehr ganz auf dem neusten Stand der Dinge. Die Spannung des RAM besser wieder reduzieren, wollen ja nicht noch mehr Probleme schaffen


----------



## rAgE.Tom (20. August 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

ja im Luxx finden sich ähnliche Threads - aber nicht mit dem gleichen MB - ist also eher sinnlos Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen wenns anscheinend keine der 0815 Sachen wie defekter Ram ist!

Hier aber handelt es sich ja genau um mein prob - deshalb wollte ich wissen ob der TE is irgendwie geschafft hat es zu lösen, da er sich ja nicht mehr gemeldet hat. Ansonsten habe ich nirgendwo was zu dem Board und den Probs gefunden und bin wie schon im ersten Beitrag erwähnt davon augegangen das das Board einen Knax hat ... 

1,6V muss der Ram ja wohl abkönnen wenn er innhalb seiner Spezifikation von 1,55V-1,65V läuft 

lg Tom


----------



## recKeD (20. August 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Nun es gibt Probleme die sich spezifisch an entsprechende Hardware wendet, allerdings geht es bei dir um ein verbreitetes Problem bzw. ist das nicht nur auf dein Board/Chipsatz beschränkt.

Schau mal bitte unter Start -> Ausführen/Suchen -> Ereignisanzeige welcher Fehler dir dort angezeigt wird, sollte es sich um einen Kernel Power Error handeln könnte eben die von mir schon so oft erwähnte Energiesparfunktionen abzuschalten helfen, andernfalls versuchs mal mit einem anderen NT evtl. macht deine HDD auch einfach nur Probleme auf dem Board ... IDE ist nun mal nicht das Aktuellste.


----------



## rAgE.Tom (20. August 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

ok wenn ich morgen am abend wieder an dem problem pc bin schau ich nach und poste das ergebnis

das das lösung mit der ide hdd nicht mehr die aktuellste und beste Lösung ist, ist mir schon klar - wird demnächst durch eine ssd abgelöst! 
den ide controller der ja ein extra chip ist habe ich auch schon mal in Betracht gezogen, leider habe ich keine freie sata hdd zum testen zur Verfügung - wird also noch bis zu ssd dauern das ich dem Verdacht auf den Grund gehn kann   

in wie weit ist mein Prob ein weit verbreitetes ?! 

lg Tom


----------



## recKeD (20. August 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Ich wollt damit nur sagen das das Problem an sich noch nicht weit genug eingegrenzt wurde und du dich daher auch nicht nur auf "Dein" Mainboard/System/Konfiguration versteifen solltest, es genug andere Leute gibt die ähnliche oder evtl. sogar das gleiche Problem haben.

An meinem PC hab ich z.-B. ebenfalls Bluescreens wenn ich die Energiesparmaßnahmen der CPU aktiviere (es reicht sogar nur die Speedstep Einstellung) und hab vor nen paar Tagen mal 2 alte WD 740 Raptoren im Raid 0 eingebaut und die SSD abgehängt schon gabs mit den Energiesparmaßnahmen auch keine probs mehr ... ok mein Prozi ist "stark" übertaktet und ist eben auch dadurch störanfälliger bei solchen Einstellungen.


----------



## simpel1970 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Aufgrund deiner Problembeschreibung (Platte wurde nicht mehr erkannt, Betriebssystem im Eimer, Hänger) hast du auch mal die Festplatte auf Fehler überprüft? Oder zumindest die SMART Werte kontrolliert (z.B. mit CrystalDiskInfo)?


----------



## rAgE.Tom (21. August 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

@recKeD

so bin wieder am Rechner - welche Infos von der Ereignisanzeige sind jetzt interessant !? 

@simpel1970

Leider sind keine die SMART Werte für den zweiten Controller auf welchen die IDE HDD hängt verfügbar - hab die hdd aber schon mit dem WD Tool sowie chdsk geprüft - ohne einen Fehler



hab mir mal meine ssd bestellt die sollte bis kommendes Wochenende bei mir sein - dann kann ich ja vl mal die HDD und/oder den zusätzlichen IDE controller als verursacher ausschließen .... oder auch nicht!


----------



## simpel1970 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

CrystalDiskInfo spuckt auch keine SMART Werte aus?
HDD S.M.A.R.T. Capability ist im Bios aktiviert?

Sollten die Probleme durch ein fehlerhaftes IDE Datenkabel ausgelöst werden, könnte es durchaus sein, dass die WD Tools das übersehen (sofern zum Zeitpunkt des Tests alles glatt läuft).
In den SMART Werten würden die Probleme zumindest vermerkt und ablesbar sein.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wenn keine SMART Werte verfügbar sind, würde ich zur Sicherheit einfach mal das Datenkabel (IDE-Strang) austauschen.

Mit einer anderen Systemplatte (der SSD) kann das natürlich auch überprüft werden.


----------



## rAgE.Tom (22. August 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

HDD S.M.A.R.T. Capability ist im Bios aktiviert. In CrystalDiskInfo wird die System HDD nicht einmal angezeigt. Unter z.B. AIDA64 wird die HDD zwar angezeigt aber eben ohne SMART Werte. Scheint aber anscheinend üblich zu sein, dass keine SMART Werte bei einen zusätzlichen Festplattenkontroller zur Verfügung stehen - habe ich zumindest schon öfter gelesen. 

mh ein anderes ide kabel habe ich leider erst am Wochenende zur Verfügung - wird dann aber gleich probiert! 

Und die SSD sollte am Freitag oder spätestens Anfang nächster Woche auch da sein! 

lg Tom


----------



## simpel1970 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Das ist richtig. Habe ich auch schon des öfteren -z.B. bei Marvell oder Jmicron Controllern- erlebt.
Ist nur schade, dass die SMART-Funktion nicht zur Verfügung steht.

...dann bis spätestens zum WE


----------



## rAgE.Tom (27. August 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

so ssd ist nun drinnen und win läuft auch schon! 

das ganze schaut derzeit gut aus - werd es mal die nächsten Tage testen, da meine probleme ja nicht immer aufgetreten sind! werde mich dann noch einmal melden! 

lg Tom


----------



## oldsql.Triso (28. August 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Eigentlich ist der Thread noch aktuell, habe bloß keine Lust mehr die Screens und alles zu posten


----------



## simpel1970 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Wie weit bist du denn mit der RAM Spannung gegangen, bzw. was hast du denn zwischenzeitlich alles getestet?


----------



## rAgE.Tom (6. September 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

spät aber doch noch eine Meldung von mir!  

hatte leider aufgrund meiner Arbeit bis jetzt keine Zeit den PC mit der neuen SSD ausgiebig zu testen. 

nach etlichen Stunden des "testens" kann ich nun sagen das keine Probleme mehr auftreten. 
Daher tippe ich mal auf die alte HDD oder die alte HDD in Verbindung mit dem seperaten IDE chip des MBs in Verwendung als System HDD.
Wenn ich mal Zeit habe werde ich mich mal mit der alten HDD genauer befassen! 

Danke an euch für die Hilfe! 

@ *oldsql.Triso*
Ich hoffe du bekommst dein Probs auch noch in den Griff!

lg Tom


----------



## simpel1970 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Schön, dass es wieder funzt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## oldsql.Triso (16. September 2011)

*AW: Häufiger BlueScreen bei GA-870A-UD3*

Ungelogen, ich hatte mit meinem Intel-System vorher nicht ansatzweise soviele Probleme wie jetzt. Habe aus Frust eben einen neuen RAM bestellt, der auch von GB verifiziert ist. Trotzdem stimmt irgendwas mit der Zusammenarbeit von RAM, VGA, ISDN-Karte und HDD nicht. Häufig stürzt die Karre nun ab, wenn ich die Verbindung über den Smartsurfer trenne. 
So langsam kotzt es mich richtig an! Wenn ihr noch Vorschläge habt, immer her damit. Vllt sollte ich die HDD's nur an die S-ATA-3Gb/s-Ports hauen und nicht an die 6er, wobei das keine Geige spielen dürfte. Wenn's mit'n RAM nicht besser wird, verschwindet der Rechner!

Grüße

P.S.: Ram-Spannung ging bis 1,66V, dann hab ich aufgehört und auf 1,62V gelassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

